# Is this even repairable? Broken C40 frameset



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

I saw a broken C40 frameset for sale

Just wondered if this was repairable.

_https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f261/SoTakWah/220606_184200.jpg_
_https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f261/SoTakWah/220606_184202.jpg_


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

I am a great believer in the power of prayer. I have great faith in the creation of Colnago. Looking at those 'photos - this is not a compatible combination. Thanks for your jest: I'll try and forget the imagery when I next descend on my C50.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

No problem. Just have Ernesto lay his hands upon it...er, I mean them....


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Me, I think I would be asking how it got that way? That might be the only visable damage. God knows what else is broken or cracked. Even if it could be fixed, I don't think I would ever be riding that bike at 50+ mph. Heck, wouldn't even want to ride it at 30+ mph.

Broke a stem once while on a moderate climb and I slammed right into the back of a corvette. Can't imagine what it would feel like to be braking on a hard descent and have the headtube come off. Better be wearing a parachute.


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

*Repairable?*

Ummmm no. Walk away. Hell, run away. Even if it's a "good deal", if it is repaired you could die on that frame. Then what's it worth. The continuity of the fibers of the frame have been hacked in half. The tensile strength is lost. 

Again... is this frame repairable? NO.


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Is this a joke??? i guess i've seen skateboarders hang up there broken boards but this may be a little extreme


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

It should be repairable. The only problem is whether you can get Giant, errr.....Colnago to do it.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

divve said:


> It should be repairable. The only problem is whether you can get Giant, errr.....Colnago to do it.


Now that's naughty. Ernesto won't like that.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

repaired, even with epoxy-as-is, i gotta wonder if it should surpass the giant, and be at least equal to a parlee.





divve said:


> It should be repairable. The only problem is whether you can get Giant, errr.....Colnago to do it.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

A little Elmer's should hold it. The description in that ebay ad said, "This frame is cracked." Well, it's good they got that right out in the open at the beginning instead leading somebody on into false advertising.

brewster


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

From the second photo it looks like the damage may have been caused by the dogs chewing on it.


----------

